# برنامج لرسم الصور و المخططات الهندسية مباشرة إلى الأوتوكاد



## م بسام مكانسي (4 مايو 2008)

برنامج لرسم الصور و المخططات الهندسية مباشرة إلى الأوتوكاد 

Pic2Cad Program 

الإصدارالأول و الجديد من موقع الهندسة المدنية على الشبكة







يقوم هذا البرنامج برسم دقيق و كامل للصور و المخططات الهندسية إلى برنامج الأوتوكاد وفق صورة نقطية

حيث يقوم البرنامج بمسح كامل للصور ثم رسمها داخل الأوتوكاد و فق عدة خيارات متقدمة للمستخدم

إمكانية إختيار لون محدد من الصورة ليتم رسم عناصر اللون فقط في الأوتوكاد 




إختيار اللون الأسود فقط ليتم نقل عناصره في الصورة أعلاه 

أو إختيار لون أرضية الصورة ليتم رسم عناصر بقية الألوان 




إختيار اللون الأبيض كلون للأرضية ليتم نقل بقية الألوان

أو رسم كامل للصورة في الأوتوكاد




إختيار رسم كامل الصورة بغض النظر عن الألوان

كما يقدم البرنامج خيار لإختيار اللون مع كل تدريجاته لزيادة دقة إختيار عناصر اللون أو المحافظة على دقة اللون المنتقى 

كما يقدم البرنامج إمكانية رسم العناصر داخل الأوتوكاد بلونها الأساسي لتقليل الألوان المستعملة بالأوتوكاد مثل رسم اللون الحمر 

و كافة تدريجاته من الفاتح إلى الغامق باللون الأحمر الأساسي فقط أو المحافظة على الألوان الحقيقية للصورة داخل الأوتوكاد 

يقوم البرنامج بوضع الصور المرسومة داخل طبقة خاصة بإسم البرنامج 

كما أن البرنامج بعد عملية النقل إلى الأوتوكاد يقوم بعمل Zoom all

و للعودة إلى دقة الصورة الحقيقية يمكن تصغير الزووم أو تكبيره , كما أنه يمكن عمل مقياس للصورة المرسومة للتلائم مع المقياس

المستخدم في اللوحة الأصلية للأوتوكاد 

يقوم البرنامج ببدء تلقائي للأوتوكد ليرسم العناصر بداخله و في حال كان الأوتوكاد يعمل سيتم الرسم داخل الملف الفعال و في حال 

عدم جهوزية برنامج الأوتوكاد أو عدم تنصيبه على الجهاز سيرسل البرنامج رسالة لتعلم المستخدم بعدم جهوزية الأوتوكاد

البرنامج باللغتين العربية و الإنكليزية 

لتنزيل البرنامج اضغط هنا 

لزيارة الموقع إضغط هنا


----------



## خالد الوليد (4 مايو 2008)

البرنامج بحاجة الى activiation


----------



## king_1984 (5 أبريل 2010)

:33:هل يبقى رقم الهاتف وكلمة المرور ظاهرة للجميع ارجو ان تفيدوني ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام يا ادارة الموقع


----------



## شاطئ القمر (22 أبريل 2010)

غير فعال ويحتاج الى ريجستريشن


----------



## توولين (18 مايو 2010)

غير فعال


----------

